# Just a rant.....this ticks me off.



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Some people just do NOT understand what its like to consider your dog a very important member of the family. My sister is ALWAYS wanting us to do stuff and go places with them that would involve leaving Pipper at home alone for very long periods of time and I refuse to do that. She just won't give up either. Just because HER dog has spent its whole life living in their garage with very little human contact and she thinks this is ok, after all she says its JUST a dog. I am NOT the same as her and will never be her and will not do this. My dog is MY family and he is treated like that! Sorry, just had to rant because it makes me feel better when I am this ticked off. :angry:


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

i totally agree with you. you have every right to feel the way you do. you are an amazing, caring malt mommy who is doing what is best for her dog. maltese are companion dogs and will be miserable if left home alone for long periods of time. 

to me, dogs are like babies and we should understand that if our lifestyles do not support having one, we shouldn't get one. 

perhaps you should tell her how you feel? if not, we are here to listen!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have major social anxiety but now a days I really do want to go out in public situations I want to do it but I still struggle. Why? I don't know...

Anyway when I lived close to my sister she ALWAYS wanted me to go out and do things and would make comments about me always staying at home and blah blah. It really ticked me off. I had my parrot back then but no dogs.

Now that we are apart I would love to spend some days with her. When I am not at work, my time revolves around my boys. Now and then, I think they could handle a day in without mom if I was spending it with my sister. But as a daily thing-that's too much.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm the same as you Kathy. If the dogs can't go neither will I. I chose them, and I knew up front that there are things that I won't do, and places that I can't go because of my dogs. My family knows this, and for the most part are OK with it. We go out to eat, shopping, and different places, and if I do have to be gone for awhile, my son or daughter are there to feed and look after them. I'm sorry that your sister's dog is not taken care of in the right way. I see it all the time with my childcare moms. I wonder why they even have a dog!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have told her over and over how I feel but she just doesn't get it. To her a dog is just a dog. I have also told her that I researched the breed BEFORE I got Pipper and I knew that malts need to be with their people and thats the kind of dog I wanted. When we were little kids we had a chihuahua who did not like my sister at all. My sister would deliberately torment the dog to get the dog to snap at her and then go tell my Dad the dog tried to bite her and my Dad would yell at the dog. That bothered me sooooo much! I would tell him it was my sisters fault but he didn't believe me. By the way, she is building a new house just down the street from me. :w00t:

Have to add, she told me I was dumb to waste money on pet insurance. Wonder what she thinks now after the insurance company has paid me over $2200 for Pippers bladder surgery.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am shocked that your sister is like this, and am very sorry to hear.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I am shocked that your sister is like this, and am very sorry to hear.


Its just the way she is. She just doesn't feel about animals the same way I do. We are totally opposite. I just wish she would understand that Pipper is a member of my family and thats all there is to it. Nothing she can do or say to me will change that.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Luckily for many pets, their owners are not like your sister. We all understand where you're coming from though. Heck, we RV just so we can take the pups with us. My brother had 2 dogs in the backyard for years and I was so happy for them when he found them a new home. He now has a cat, much better for him.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Kathy- She understands how you feel, she obviously does not care at this point? So if were me I would tell her I wont be discussing the trips without Piper subject again. Sounds like she is tormenting you, as she was allowed to do to the little dog.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Uh I hate "It's just the dog" excuse. Yes, I'm aware of this fact - it's the dog, the pack animal and its only job is to love us, humans, and because of it, it's unhappy to be left alone for long periods of time. UH.
I'm sorry that your sister refuses to see this, I feel you.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I totally understand....if I had a dollar for every mean comment about my dogs and me that get hurled my way --- i'd be RICH! i can't handle the 'they are just dogs' comment

thankfully there are others here that totally understand how our fluffs get lonely and sad when they are left alone. I have a pack and my Tweety starts making herself sick and doesn't eat and starts throwing up if I am gone too long, even with a house full of kids and dogs....sigh


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Kathy, there are dog owners and then there are dog people. Lots and lots of dog owners are NOT dog people IMHO. Including some in my family too. I caught a lot of flack for spends a large sum of funds when Lola was sick and we treated her GME for two years. I was told, why don't you just put her down? Well, if you child was sick, would you not make an effort to seek treatment and save them? I do know that my dogs are not children, but I do feel like they are still family members. I can't always bring them with me, but I always make arraingements for my dogs to be with someone if it is for an extended period. And I don't really care anymore what anyone thinks of that!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Two of our children (adults) do not like our dogs and could care less. they do not want us to talk about them. I do not understand, but do as they wish. My dogs my rules.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's so sad, only thing that should be in a garage is a car lawn mower or tools, not a living thing!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

In my book. Having a pet is like a child. A commitment. You're right and she is wrong in my opinion. 
If she wants to be with you go to the dog park or pet store together. Even though I do tort Ace do that. Just go to each others house and be together.


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

My mom has never understood how I am about my dogs. Last year I finally told her we will never agree on dogs (she is not a pet person) so let's just agree that we will never agree. My dogs make me happy and they really help. I have a lot of health issues and I'm entering a new stage as a parent (my twins graduate in May and my youngest is graduating early in Dec), my dogs are always there. And it's not anyone's business how spoiled mine are or how much I spend on them. 

I have had words with my cousin on a regular basis. Her dogs live outside during the day and are crated in the garage at night. They are never allowed in the house and I seriously doubt they get any attention. She makes horrible fb posts about them. Honestly why have a dog if they're not part of the family? I feel those dogs deserve more. I also don't care that it's a lab and a weimareiner. My dalmatian enjoys all of the privileges that Lily enjoys. I honestly believe he thinks he's a Maltese. 

So yes this subject bothers me too.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I totally understand. My babies are the most important thing in my life (Sorry Hubby). As already said, there are my children. My skin kids are grown and out of the house and I, too, chose my babies. I will have them until they go to the Bridge or God calls me home. My Dad would mock me when I would say that "Maggie told me she was hungry or whatever". He would say, "your dog talks to you?!" I finally just ignored him. When Little Bit came into his life, he did a complete turn around--he loves that dog more that he loves me--I think. He's forever talking to Little Bit--"He said he wanted to go for a ride"! I just smile.. BUT- if my babies can't go, I don't go. I even told them at church, you need to set aside a room for our 4-legged Christian puppies to come play while we are worshipping--they just looked at me like I had 3 heads....


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Its so nice to have a place to come and rant where people understand and feel the same away about how important these little fluffs are.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Totally with you on this one. Bella is used to being with me all day, leaving her hurts her and it hurts me....so why would I do it again? It's our life and it's how we like to live it. Others are free to take it or leave it  .


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

This is so sad. People are so detached about their dogs hurt us. I've often wished that I could properly instruct hotels how to make their hotels really pet friendly. My husband & I have wanted a RV exactly for this reason but too expensive on a retirement income. Being dog friendly does not mean giving up cleanliness. So far my dog has never been separated from us. Need to find a house sitter that will care for my dog also. I wish I knew a maltese owner willing to trade babysitting.
My daughters husband told her that he hoped I realized they would not babysit my dog. He has got the farmer mentality all animals are outside animals. His Mom only had outside cats ( high mortality too) and his Dad had quarter horses. My other daughter in CA always gets a friend to live in her house while she is gone to take care of her dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Kathy, there are dog owners and then there are dog people. Lots and lots of dog owners are NOT dog people IMHO. Including some in my family too. I caught a lot of flack for spends a large sum of funds when Lola was sick and we treated her GME for two years. I was told, why don't you just put her down? Well, if you child was sick, would you not make an effort to seek treatment and save them? I do know that my dogs are not children, but I do feel like they are still family members. I can't always bring them with me, but I always make arraingements for my dogs to be with someone if it is for an extended period. And I don't really care anymore what anyone thinks of that!


Pam--I agree. Most I know are not dog people!! Boy that sounds kinda like what I went through with couple of family here when I had to pay over $3,400 to fix Sammie's LP. Poor little guy could not take 3 steps without holding up his leg and he was ONLY two. So what, am I gonna leave him like that to go bow legged? One said to me "he puts it back down". 

Gee wiz. :smilie_tischkante: I just ignore them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Its so nice to have a place to come and rant where people understand and feel the same away about how important these little fluffs are.


Kathy, that is why we come here. Sometimes, we need advice, sometimes we need to rant, sometimes we are hurting and need support...but always we can count on being in the company of people who understand our love of our furbabies. I don't have anyone who is mean to me, but I know most of the people I associate with laugh at me. 

Your sister is your sister, and you are stuck with that. Chances are you would not have picked her to be your friend. Either learn not to let her bother you, limit your associate with her, or tell her to ST-U. I would go for the third choice. My sister was at least as pet crazy as I am...no much more so.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Kathy, that is why we come here. Sometimes, we need advice, sometimes we need to rant, sometimes we are hurting and need support...but always we can count on being in the company of people who understand our love of our furbabies. I don't have anyone who is mean to me, but I know most of the people I associate with laugh at me.
> 
> Your sister is your sister, and you are stuck with that. Chances are you would not have picked her to be your friend. Either learn not to let her bother you, limit your associate with her, or tell her to ST-U. I would go for the third choice. My sister was at least as pet crazy as I am...no much more so.


The sad thing is that my sister THINKS she does like animals yet her 9 year old lab has spent its life living in their garage, she wants to "get rid " of it before they move to their new house next month and she just doesn't understand how I will only leave Pipper alone for a certain amount of time.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Joining your club! It is the ones who don't understand who has missed out on a completely fulfilling experience -unconditional love.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Either learn not to let her bother you, limit your associate with her, or tell her to *ST-U. I would go for the third choice*.


Oh yea! :aktion033:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear that....You are absolutely right!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Agreed. Luckily my whole family sees Boycie in the same light as I do. He is our family. If I cannot take him somewhere, I refuse to go. It is more important for me to be with him.


----------

